# Naughty Dreams



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

So last night I had a hot same sex dream. When I woke up, I was severely disappointed. 

Most people that know me know that I don't try to repress any issues and would love bringing any taboos out in the open. 

What do you all do with these taboo dreams?


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea 3 things caught my eyes when i saw this
"Naughty Dreams"
Posted by Pinkrasputin
had to drop in and read this.
The human subconscious is a amazing thing. We only use 10% of our brains compacity in our consciousness where as in our sub conscience is unbelievable . Dreams in general are complex. As for the last question .


pinkrasputin said:


> What do you all do with these taboo dreams?


I really don't do anything I probably just end up forgetting about this during the day


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> What do you all do with these taboo dreams?


Depends on whether the dream was anything attainable. I had a really hot dream involving an inter-sexed person and we both had shape shifting genitals. Tragically, that's not something I can ever experience outside my imagination. However, if it's something I can act with someone I'm with and I think it would be hot outside of fantasy I do what I can to experiment. Or at least talk dirty to my partner about it to help get the imagination going during other things.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Never really had a taboo dream. Well not the sexual taboo types anyway. Normally when I am fortunate to dream of sex it is usually straight. And somethings able to vividly feel like it is happening.


----------



## Inev1t4bl3 (Jul 20, 2010)

With most of my dreams, there is not much I can do about them. I can't really fly, for example. Nor can I time travel, and I don't really live at the top of the Chrysler building in New York City, nor do have a base and secret lab on the moon.

When my dreams involve sexual stimulation, I usually figure out that I am having a dream because the physical stimulation takes more effort than it would in real life. Eventually I think to myself: "this is requiring way too much exertion. Oh and there probably is no way in hell this famous gorgeous woman be doing this to me... so I must be having a dream again."

Then I wake up, ... usually kinda pissed.

I can recommend melatonin for really powerful dreams. Just be careful with it, too much and it will give you screwed up night terrors that make the Saw series seem warm and comfy...


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I haven't had a naughty dream in five years, and back then I woke up humping the sheets.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Not a fan of my sex dreams, as they're more like nightmares. They always involve people, that I wish they didn't. You know it's a hell of a sex dream, when you wake up with a boner, shaking, sweating, your nails digging into your palms, and an unquenchable urge to kill. It would appear, even in my sleep, that I just can't do anything the "normal" way.


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> What do you all do with these taboo dreams?



i make them come true


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

They're nice with the right people, albeit frustrating :crazy: With the wrong people or in the wrong context, they're sickening. 

Anyway, there's not much you can do about them. The more you think and dwell, the more they occur. The people I feel sorry for are the more religious ones who feel guilty when they have dreams like that.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

:mellow: I just tell them anyway to the people who I know wouldn't be disturbed-- it makes an interesting conversation topic, especially when my dreams in general (if I do remember them, anyway) make people look at me like I'm high.


----------



## cjobrien7 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't generally have those type of dreams. When I do, they are pretty down to earth, with real girls who I really know/possibly have suppressed desires for. When I have them I generally just go wow, didn't know I wanted her. Sometimes, if I am friends with the girl I'll be like "oh, by the way we had sex last night in my dream", just for shock value and humour. I think most of them think I am joking.

For some odd reason, and let me know if this happens for you too, when I have sex in my dreams it seems to act as a trigger for lucid dreaming...weird I know. I guess I like sex a lot and its happening sparks me to take possession of my actions and then this triggers lucidity?


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

It's the same as any other dream, I forget about it within minutes after having woken up.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Pretty much every dream I can remember from the past couple weeks or so have had sexual elements. It's getting kind of annoying.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't have them :sad:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I just realized it's like dangerous for guys to have them, right? Doh! :shocked:


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

Why I flagellate myself of course.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I just realized it's like dangerous for guys to have them, right? Doh! :shocked:


Why is it dangerous?

I personally don't have sexual dreams.


----------



## Lad (Jun 29, 2010)

If I do have a dirty dream, it's usually of a friend of mine (often one I almost forgot existed).
It's a similar sensation to watching porn and realizing that one of the... performers, looks like someone you know in real life -- it's hot!

Anyways, I usually just ring the girl or text her up. I have pretty open verbal relationships with my friends, and while I wouldn't directly say "omg I fantasized about you" I'll mention we should get together sometime. Since I'm a romantic, it usually won't go beyond a few touches, dirty talk, and flirty gestures, but it's enough to get that desire out of my system for the most part. I don't fixate on anyone for a long time, unless I'm in love with them.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

My understanding of dreams is that they are a product of your mind's idle mode. It is asleep, but still running and playing with things that are current issues as it drums it's fingers on the table waiting for time to wake up. I am at a crossroads in my life, dealing with new retirement, and not quite settled in to my 2nd career. I seldom dream (or seldom remember what I dreamt), but my last one was a doosey. I was back at the old workplace, and I went from room to room, and couldn't find my department (I don't have one any more!). The elevator I was in did not go up and down, but sideways, and it moved me from the office complex to a lab where I had worked. There was a hideously painted room with beautiful designs on one wall, and the painter's attempt to duplicate that with paint on the other walls. I was told that there was no funding to do it right. (I'm ESFP, big on aesthetics, and yes, I installed a beautiful lab before I retired. It was a splendid place to work!
Okay, so it was not a naught dream, but at my age, that would have to be a day dream which ain't quite the same. :dry:


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

I remember few sexual dreams that were night dreams, i.e., real night dreams. I think you have to have much more peace of mind or confidence to really get to dreaming freely. I was a terrible sleeper when I was younger, anyway. 
Maybe I'll get lucky tonight?!:laughing:

Digger


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

I tend to dislike yuri because it's primarily teenage girls, and I'm just not into that.
An excellent yaoi manga: Doushitemo Furetakunai. I cried (because it was sweet, not sad). Very story-centered. Very little, if any, close-up action. Very romantic.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

freakyAzie said:


> there's actually good yaoi manga, though it's not *a lot*. some of the title that i enjoyed reading : Kyuuso wa Cheese no Yume wo Miru (prequel) & Sojou no Koi wa Nido Haneru (sequel). it focused more on the relationship development between the character rather than sex. i actually cried when i read these manga :crazy:
> 
> meh, i don't watch yaoi that much. i prefer to read manga, majority of yaoi anime i had watched only focused on the sex scene. i admit it's hot but at the same time, annoying. :frustrating:





s0n1c800m said:


> I tend to dislike yuri because it's primarily teenage girls, and I'm just not into that.
> An excellent yaoi manga: Doushitemo Furetakunai. I cried (because it was sweet, not sad). Very story-centered. Very little, if any, close-up action. Very romantic.


Yeah that's pretty much what I go for too. The Sensitive Pornograph type hardcore/pointless stuff does nothing for me but then neither does Susikyo/fluffy pointless stuff. I'll have to check those titles out for sure though they sound like my type of thing. I recently got some older manga that's been re-released like Ludwig Ii and Kizuna which I've found interesting thus far.

Next week I'll be PMSing so hopefully I'll be getting more of those wild dreams. But then I'm kind of pissed off at the moment at someone so the last thing I'll probably thinking of is sex for a while anyway :angry:


----------



## Jazibelle (Sep 3, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> So last night I had a hot same sex dream. When I woke up, I was severely disappointed.
> 
> Most people that know me know that I don't try to repress any issues and would love bringing any taboos out in the open.
> 
> What do you all do with these taboo dreams?


I'd like to know why you were disappointed? are you sure you can't recreate that dream? or just fantasize
about it till orgasmed a few time (get it out of your system)?

I had a dream about me and an other women (long time since I had one like that!) I woke up very surprised!
anyway I don't think I'd ever try that, cuz sometimes it's nice in the dreams but in reality so many things get
in the way....


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

*sings* "Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream. Make it as PMSy as I've ever...uh...been" (close enough)


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> What do you all do with these taboo dreams?


Keep them there. And hope for more of course. :laughing:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay. So my ex is contacting me and I'm avoiding him. However, I am starting to have horrific dreams now of our past.

I'm wondering if I should continue to avoid. Obviously his contact is stressing me out.


Oh, and any dream that is sexual, whether it be with a man, woman, or an ox, I would hop on if the same feelings I had in dream presented themselves in real life.

The disappointment stems from NOT feeling the same way about a person IRL as I do my dream.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

when I have a sex dream, it is rarely hetero vanilla sex. it often involves trannies, vegetable oil, flying monkeys and some sort of fiery circus juggling act.


----------



## IanUK (Jul 29, 2010)

i somehow have mastered lucid dreaming, allmost every dream i can controll even nightmares (i love nightmares now.)

I only ever had one dream like that, it wasn't lucid, it was me and a woman i knew as a friend - i hated every moment of it! that to me was the worst nightmare ever! i cant describe how i felt then because of the emotions but i still cry now! think of it as a rape victim who has it going over and over in their mind every day... some people (confidants) suggested i seek professional help.

the last time i spoke to a counceller i wanted to kill her! she was worse than a jehovas witness preaching to someone who wasnt intrested and dont get the hint to let off(please no offence, just using for illustration)
I was then refered to a psychiatrist, it seemed i analised my other problems that well that i asked and answered more questions that she could have asked, she said (after the 3rd session) that she cant help and the speed of the sessions she never seen before (i was supposed to do a min of 20) so i seen a psyc-doctor, after all that they came to the conclusion i was bipolar! that was the worst 6 months of my life to get the correct meds, as you see why i'll avoid them.

i bet im not the first to feel this bad, just i have the courage to pipe up at times to show others that are like me, there is someone else who feels for them


----------

